# Icones dans Signets Safari



## cassis87 (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de mettre des icones dans la barre de signets SAFARI cr cette barre avec juste les noms des raccourcis est vraiments tristounette.....

Merci
Greg


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2008)

bonjour
ca s'appelle des favicons
et normalement tu les as devant les url des sites qui en intégrent
y compris dans la barre


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible de mettre les favicons dans la barre elle même.
Mais ce qui est sûr c'est que quand tu ouvres le volet signets et ben ces fameux favicons sont bien là


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2008)

mais si ils sont dans la barre


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juin 2008)

Je suis d'accord pour les dossiers dans la barre mais pas pour un signet "isolé" qui apparaît comme le dossier (complètement grisé).


----------



## kayos (7 Octobre 2010)

j'allais poser la meme question .... 
moi aussi je suis comme deepdark...

y'a t il une solution ?

Eh ben on va profiter de la remontée du topic pour déménager dans le bon forum !


----------



## kayos (14 Octobre 2010)

personne ??


----------



## kayos (23 Mars 2011)

Il n'y a toujours pas une petite extension qui permet de montrer les favicons dans la barre de signet sur safari ?? ca serait tellement plus joli et pratique...


----------



## minimat (14 Octobre 2011)

Même question, un des très rares trucs qui me manquent...


----------



## pbas400 (13 Juin 2012)

je me posais la même question, et ça ne semble toujours pas exister ! 

http://www.apple.com/fr/safari/features.html#bookmarks

une extension peut-être ?


----------



## djio101 (13 Juin 2012)

Je ne suis pas sur de cadrer avec la demande, mais si vous voulez *des favicons dans les onglets de Safari*, y'a une extension qui s'appelle GLIMS...
http://www.machangout.com/


----------



## MadMax (28 Juillet 2012)

J'ai le même souci. Sous Firefox, c'est sympa de n'avoir que le favicon qui s'affiche à la place des signets dans la barre personnelle. Dans Safari on est obligé d'avoir un nom en lettre. Cela prend plus de place et c'est moins esthétique.


Merci


----------



## Herogei (19 Juin 2013)

Y'a t-il du nouveau pour cette recherche car cela m'intéresse fortement si il existe quelque chose.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## maclow (10 Avril 2017)

je remonte , y a t il une solution ??


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2017)

@maclow
Tu ne vas remonter tous les messages ? Déjà un 2015, puis un de 2008 !


----------



## maclow (10 Avril 2017)

normal la question etait la meme , et je ne vois pas de solution ,


----------



## peyret (10 Avril 2017)

maclow a dit:


> normal la question etait la meme , et je ne vois pas de solution ,



D'ailleurs il n'y en a pas !!!!


----------



## maclow (10 Avril 2017)

peyret a dit:


> D'ailleurs il n'y en a pas !!!!


pas quoi ?? de solution ?


----------



## peyret (10 Avril 2017)

- ben pas de solution pour que ces favicons s'affichent.....
peut-être une extension permettrait de les afficher ?
mais je n'en connais pas.....


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2017)

maclow a dit:


> normal la question etait la meme , et je ne vois pas de solution ,


Je ne pense pas non, l'auteur du message qui est cassis87 à rédigé sa demande en 2008. 

Et comme dans l'autre message, les favicons s'affichent bien, mais toujours accompagnés de la partie texte.


----------

